# North Shore am Grabweg, ooops...



## schwermetall (23. Oktober 2005)

... nun ist er weg !
Gemeint ist der große am "Dropland".
"Man" sagte mir: "So geht das nicht!" und er war Geschichte.
Ich finde das ist auch OK so, das Ding hätte eh nur Streß mit Nicht-Bikern gemacht.
Also   
Schwermetall


----------



## mr_Triple-U (23. Oktober 2005)

welcher shore? der drop? oder das drüberfahr ding? das drüberfahr ding wär mir egal. ich habs ja noch nichmal gesehn. aber was ich gehört hab war eher langweilig. bloß wenn der drop weg is isses *******. der hat echt spass gemacht, besonders weil er so schwierig war. und klein alex wird sich vielleicht in arsch beißen wenn der weg is(er is noch nich gesprungen, wollte aber unbdeingt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (24. Oktober 2005)

nee mr_Triple-U, eure kleine geschichte steht noch!

nochmal der hinweis (an alle), dass es leute gibt, die sich für die bestehenden trails im deister zuständig fühlen und da auch sonst keiner dran rumzubasteln hat! ich bestätige schwermetall in der hinsicht, dass gerade northshore-bauten die forst- und wandersleute in einem überrissenen mass provozieren, was dazu führen kann, dass die bisherige stillschweigende duldung einfach mal dahin sein kann! und das wäre für alle beteiligten (sowohl die biker, als auch die förster, jäger und wanderer (denn momentan kommt sich keiner wirklich in die quere)) eine bittere geschichte!

weitermachen und geniessen bitte!

momme


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. Oktober 2005)

hä? was ist weg und was steht noch?


----------



## mr_Triple-U (24. Oktober 2005)

aach, der wo der kleine shore war, mit der schrägen, da wurde von irgendwen so ein 8m langes dingens mit ner kurve drin hingebaut. und das wurde wohl wieder entfernt. der 4/5m drop steht noch. also wenn de freitag zeit hast, und das wetter passt, und du deine laufräder hast, könn wir ja in deister. dann kannste den ma runter dropen  .....................endlich


----------



## schwermetall (24. Oktober 2005)

@ mr_Triple-U:
alter Schwede, wenn dein geglÃ¼ckter Jump nicht nur GlÃ¼ck war und du das unfallfrei wiederholen kannst, dann hast du nicht nur dein Bike voll unter Kontrolle, sondern dann bist du fÃ¼r mich
*der Professor !* 

@ alex m.
viel GlÃ¼ck und
*ÑÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ?*


----------



## mr_Triple-U (24. Oktober 2005)

du meinst den shore drop mit der verdammt kurzen landung? den hab ich bestimmt schon 20mal gemacht. also bin ich ab jetz der professor
was du an alex geschreiben hast, is das ne frage ob er russe is? ja ne? ja isser. er kommt aus den tiefsten slums moskaus, nur damit mit seinem muskulösen körper den mitteleuropäern zeigen kann wie man radelt.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (24. Oktober 2005)

so, ich hab denn ma eben ein kleines beweisvideo vom drop geuploaded. noch mit nem kleinen anderen sprung drauf  
is auch nur 2,6MB groß. das sollten unsere modem-kollegen begrüén 
http://rapidshare.de/files/6709921/1.wmv.html


----------



## schwermetall (24. Oktober 2005)

Mein Respekt,
Herr *Professor !!!*


----------



## mr_Triple-U (25. Oktober 2005)

danke, danke   
wobei uch eigentlich n anderen namen bvorzugen würde. oder findest du "unfehlbare gottheit des radlns" übertrieben?     
naaa, war nur n spass. und wenn ich weiter sonn schmarn laber kommt wieder n hase gehoppelt und schümpft oder sowas.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Oktober 2005)

poser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_Triple-U (26. Oktober 2005)

jaja, danke. aber irgend wie muss ich ja mein image bewahren. ich bin nich umsonst als boleck bekannt


----------



## harryhallers (27. Oktober 2005)

Fett Alex!!


----------



## Fh4n (28. Oktober 2005)

War heute im Deister. Der lange Shore wurde beseitigt und die Reste liegen in nem Loch im Gebüsch. Gut so, denn wenn nen Förster den "großen" Shore gesehen hätte, hätte er sicherlich auch den Rest, sprich Mr. Triple_U - Drop  und den kleinen Shore platt gemacht.


----------



## harryhallers (31. Oktober 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> War heute im Deister. Der lange Shore wurde beseitigt und die Reste liegen in nem Loch im Gebüsch. Gut so, denn wenn nen Förster den "großen" Shore gesehen hätte, hätte er sicherlich auch den Rest, sprich Mr. Triple_U - Drop  und den kleinen Shore platt gemacht.




Schade, Samstag war er noch da.

Ich bin ja auf beiden Seiten unterwegs und kanns nicht so richtig vertehen, dass  man nicht einfach den CW benutzt, wo ist das Problem?

Grüße.


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. November 2005)

hi zusammen.

Ich bin am Sa + So, 5.+6.11. Grabweg gefahren und ich habe gesehen, dass unterhalb der Dropzone 2 Rampen vollständig zerstört wurden und, dass sogar bei einigen Rampen EINZELNE Holzbohlen entfernt wurden...
Ich habe Cube-Hardtail, traue mich also nur die kleineren Sprünge, aber dass fand ich schon relativ mies, weil ihr werdet mit eurem Speed nicht sofort sehen, dass einige Tricks halt kaputt sind... 
Passt einfach auf und zeigt mir mal bitte die Burschen, die so etwas bringen, weil das geht schon in den Bereich der fahrlässigen Körperverletzung... und das ist auch irgendwie unverständlich, was haben diese Leute davon ?!?

Naja, bis demnächst zwischen Spr und Wen

LocoFanatic


----------



## Neartheabyss (22. November 2005)

leider werden wir nie einen von den deppen sehen die sich dazu hinreißen lassen und die spots zerstören, und habe auch den eindruck das deren intelligenz nict dazu ausreicht um zu erkennen was sie damit anrichten können. also, vor jedem sprung ma per fußmarsch schauen ob noch alles heile ist, see you der grave-digger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (14. März 2006)

Wo ist der Drop als Video noch "aktiv" -- will deinen Jump auch sehen, bitte.


----------



## Brook (23. März 2006)

Thomas, bitte das Video noch mal hochladen ... hab deinen Jump noch nicht gesehen - bitte.


----------

